# Verona Pooth



## panda49 (24 Dez. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Frohe Weihnachten.
Ich hab vorhin in der Bildzeitung gelesen das Verona Pooth ein Junge bekommt.

Was sagt ihr dazu.

LG Panda


----------



## tkoch21776 (24 Dez. 2010)

is mir doch egal, würde sie lieber nackt sehen


----------



## Katzun (24 Dez. 2010)

na dann herzlichen glückwunsch verona und viel spaß mit dem kleinen racker


----------

